# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > آموزش: دانلود کتاب آموزش ساخت اکانت مایکروسافت استور برای پابلیش برنامه در ویندوز و ویندوزفون استور

## ramtinak

سلام
امروز پس از گذشت چند وقت دنبال یک روش بدون دردسر برای ساخت اکانت در مایکروسافت استور بودم که دوستان بتونن برنامه های خود رو در استور به اشتراک بذارن.


به صورت کاملا اتفاقی یک ایده افتاد به فکرم، همینطوری ایده رو ادامه دادم و همزمان هم از کارهایی که میکردم عکس گرفتم،
تا اینکه تونستم یک روش بی دردسر برای ساخت اکانت استور پیدا کنم. این روش نیازی به کارت دانشجویی نداره، نیازی به اکانت سایت DreamSpark نداره، نیازی به یخ شکن هم نداره!!!!




حجم کتاب: 1مگابایت 
تعداد صفحات: 17


لینک دانلود: دانلود کتاب




موفق باشید.

----------


## Mohammad_62

با سلام و تشکر از آموزش خوبتون.
متاسفانه این روش جواب نمیده دیگه، بخش
Free Dev Center account for unregistered developers
از داخل پیشنهاد ها حذف شده

----------


## ramtinak

سلام
آره، بنده خبرش رو توی سایتم هم زدم. این آمورش رو من 5 ماه پیش داده بودم.

----------

